# Weather warning



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone living in Western Andalucia is in for a wild and stormy night. West of Malaga is on alert, currently yellow but may upgrade, for high winds and very heavy rain tonight and most of tomorrow.

Watch out for unsecured garden furniture and other objects.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Anyone living in Western Andalucia is in for a wild and stormy night. West of Malaga is on alert, currently yellow but may upgrade, for high winds and very heavy rain tonight and most of tomorrow.
> 
> Watch out for unsecured garden furniture and other objects.


It looks really bad, I have just checked on El tiempo, take care and keep those doggies safe.:rain:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> It looks really bad, I have just checked on El tiempo, take care and keep those doggies safe.:rain:


Thanks, you take care too.. 
I've just read about a possible sandstorm!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

It showed real nasty thunderstorms over where you live on El Tiempo.com but only possibly a shower late in the evening near where I live. Let us hope the weather forecast is slightly wrong.My dog is a shaking wreck in thunderstorms, he verges on hysteria.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

What has the weather there been like generally? What's the forecast? I'm due to go out to Almeria fairly soon but I'll delay the trip if the weather is bad!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

zenkarma said:


> What has the weather there been like generally? What's the forecast? I'm due to go out to Almeria fairly soon but I'll delay the trip if the weather is bad!


Hi, try this website you can check the weather for the next few days in your area
El Tiempo.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rain is here but not too bad really for Spain. Set to be in for most of the day. We've had southerlies for most of the last 6 days which has deposited quite a lot of sand around, presumably from Morocco, but it isn't affecting us as badly as it seems to be London and the south of England where air pollution levels are at their highest for some time. But the good news is that skies will start to clear tomorrow and by Saturday we'll be having a BBQ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> It showed real nasty thunderstorms over where you live on El Tiempo.com but only possibly a shower late in the evening near where I live. Let us hope the weather forecast is slightly wrong.My dog is a shaking wreck in thunderstorms, he verges on hysteria.:fingerscrossed:


No thunderstorms...weird, we haven't had a thunderstorm for a year or more. We had fierce ones in the Czech Republic.
Azor is terrified of thunder, of all loud noises..we have to tranquilise him on New Year's Eve and we can never go to New Year parties!
Xena on the other hand is indifferent. We have had her almost a year now but three years of rough handling has left its mark on her. She still has that timid, pleading look in her eyes from time to time.
It's tipping it down here but not a breath of wind.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, no wind at all which means it will take a while to clear...


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Pouring with rain, here - much to the horror of my little dog, Chico, who hates the rain & even more so - his protective mac !

We haven't experienced any storms since our arrival, last year February - I dread his reaction to those...my dogs, in the UK, used to be petrified.

All in all - a good 'Winter'. Hopefully, we will never live in the UK, again - as my Spanish pooch hogs the gas fire & disappears under his duvet, at the first hint of lowering temperatures......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just listening to the UK news and the high levels of air pollution they are suffering from at the moment. They are blaming dust from the Sahara, but on it's own, this isn't a health risk. We get it here two or three times a year, it's a nuisance because you can't hang out your washing and the car goes pink. It's only dangerous when mixed with polluting chemicals emitted by vehicles and industry - which we don't have much of!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Allie-P said:


> Pouring with rain, here - much to the horror of my little dog, Chico, who hates the rain & even more so - his protective mac !
> 
> We haven't experienced any storms since our arrival, last year February - I dread his reaction to those...my dogs, in the UK, used to be petrified.
> 
> All in all - a good 'Winter'. Hopefully, we will never live in the UK, again - as my Spanish pooch hogs the gas fire & disappears under his duvet, at the first hint of lowering temperatures......


A good winter in some ways but not in others....dogs don't like it but cultivators are happy..

We tried to find a protective mac for Our Little Azor....but they don't come in his size....


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> A good winter in some ways but not in others....dogs don't like it but cultivators are happy..
> 
> We tried to find a protective mac for Our Little Azor....but they don't come in his size....




Good morning to you & all readers 

My Chico is a chihuahua. I searched everywhere for a suitable half mac & eventually found one in, El Mundo de Animales.....

Is your 'Little' Azor - not little, at all ? Possible, tongue in the cheek description 

In that case - you have the opposite problem


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Allie-P said:


> Good morning to you & all readers
> 
> My Chico is a chihuahua. I searched everywhere for a suitable half mac & eventually found one in, El Mundo de Animales.....
> 
> ...


He's a fifty- four kilo solid muscle big baby Rhodesian Ridgeback..so yes, very much tongue in cheek!!

When we lived in Prague winters were severe..months of snow and minus 20c temperatures so we thought he needed some protection from the elements. Even as a young boy he was quite lsrge.
Not such an urgent need here from the point of view of cold but he really hates rain on 
his coat and won't go out all day if it rains all day...so a mac wouldhelp his crossed legs, perhaps!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Got my 3.5kg (she is getting fat!) Maltese a mac from the pet store in Miramar. Its super and even has a hood! I think they are reduced in price at the mo', all looked the same size ie. very little.

Amazon is good for pet coats, teeny to extra large!

(Used Amazon when I was in Korea, the alternative in the pet stores there was a bit too diamante for my taste!).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angil said:


> Got my 3.5kg (she is getting fat!) Maltese a mac from the pet store in Miramar. Its super and even has a hood! I think they are reduced in price at the mo', all looked the same size ie. very little.
> 
> Amazon is good for pet coats, teeny to extra large!
> 
> (Used Amazon when I was in Korea, the alternative in the pet stores there was a bit too diamante for my taste!).


We've tried everywhere, did find a U.S. company which did heavy - duty coats for larger dogs but they were horrendously expensive, almost £100. They looked nice but too heavy for Spain. I think they must have been for cougar hunting trips or similar...

Our Little Azor is a butch boy, no diamante. Sandradid once by mistake buy him a collar with Svarovski bits in Prague, when he was a pup. She thought they were made of cheap glass and only found out to the contrary when shewas handed the processed credit card receipt.
We had words.
In typically Czech fashion, the collar turned out not only to look naff but to be of poor quality. The so- called Svarovski studs fell off and the leather cracked.

Still pouring with rain and I am reclining on the bed still not showered and dressed...doesn't seem much point in moving. The sky is dark all round.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I have seen some big dog rain coats on Amazon UK, not badly priced. They may not deliver to Spain so would need to go 'around the houses' to a UK address and forwarded on. 
The UK must, if nothing else, must specialise in big dog rain wear! If they don't that is a business opportunity if ever I saw one!lol
I used Amazon.com and they usually delivered no prob to Korea (at a cost!). 
Thankfully hubby is home so he took Snowy out for one massive wee before she scuttled back home. That'll be her done for the day!
She went from Korea via Paris to Spain drinking gallons of water along the way and had no 'movements' at all til I took her out for a proper walk at the airport hotel Malaga! Even then she had a bit sniff first!
Conditions need to be just right for Snowy! & she cocks her leg! Much to everyone's amusement!
(Your Czech collar was probably made in Korea! they love that sort of thing! The blingyer the better!)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The Vet in Estepona used to have a good selection of doggy apparel although it might have changed - I haven't been there for years. 

Some of them were slightly worrying - French maids' outfits, cheerleaders and so on.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Just listening to the UK news and the high levels of air pollution they are suffering from at the moment. They are blaming dust from the Sahara, but on it's own, this isn't a health risk. We get it here two or three times a year, it's a nuisance because you can't hang out your washing and the car goes pink. It's only dangerous when mixed with polluting chemicals emitted by vehicles and industry - which we don't have much of!


I am just watching Sky news, they are making mountains out of mole hills about this present weather system, affecting East Anglia mainly.
I agree it is definately not nice stuff, but once you have dusted off your car, and the rain has gone, you just get on with it, don't you?
I think Sky news is running out of newsworthy threads, no major catastrophes to whet their appetites at the moment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> The Vet in Estepona used to have a good selection of doggy apparel although it might have changed - I haven't been there for years.
> 
> Some of them were slightly worrying - French maids' outfits, cheerleaders and so on.


A French maid's outfit would suit Our Little Azor down to the ground, don't you think

But I will take up Angil's siggestion and have another look at amazon.uk


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We've tried everywhere, did find a U.S. company which did heavy - duty coats for larger dogs but they were horrendously expensive, almost £100. They looked nice but too heavy for Spain. I think they must have been for cougar hunting trips or similar...
> 
> Our Little Azor is a butch boy, no diamante. Sandradid once by mistake buy him a collar with Svarovski bits in Prague, when he was a pup. She thought they were made of cheap glass and only found out to the contrary when shewas handed the processed credit card receipt.
> We had words.
> ...


If there is a person local to you who does sewing, they could probably make a Mac for your dog, generally dog coats are such a simple shape, with just straps round the belly.
I am sure 'at some time' when we owned St.Bernard that I saw waterproof coats to fit him, and he was 75kg when he was 8 months old, he loved to jump into fish ponds, and ditches by fields filled with sheep poo slosh,I will have a search and inform you if I find anything.
Our much smaller dog has a raincoat, but won't even go out in the rain if the tip of his nose gets wet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> If there is a person local to you who does sewing, they could probably make a Mac for your dog, generally dog coats are such a simple shape, with just straps round the belly.
> I am sure 'at some time' when we owned St.Bernard that I saw waterproof coats to fit him, and he was 75kg when he was 8 months old, he loved to jump into fish ponds, and ditches by fields filled with sheep poo slosh,I will have a search and inform you if I find anything.
> Our much smaller dog has a raincoat, but won't even go out in the rain if the tip of his nose gets wet.


That's the problem with OLA....he hates getting his head wet.

He may well refuse to wear a coat...he is very sensitive about some things. 
Xena on the contrary will let you do anything to her, which, in view of her history, I find troubling. She is too submissive and passive.

The rain has stopped so Sandra is out with OLA but it looks like more rain on the way. Tomorrow will be a day of high winds and heavy rain inland, it seems, showers and high winds on the coast.
We tend to use Local Fire and Weatherwatch on Facebook for our forecasts.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> A French maid's outfit would suit Our Little Azor down to the ground, don't you think
> 
> But I will take up Angil's siggestion and have another look at amazon.uk


Here we go then, it is pink though! Maybe you could buy and adult sized one in plastic, and get a dress maker to adapt it for the dog, well it would be waterproof!
Pink french maid costume - TheFind.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fergie said:


> I am just watching Sky news, they are making mountains out of mole hills about this present weather system, affecting East Anglia mainly.
> I agree it is definately not nice stuff, but once you have dusted off your car, and the rain has gone, you just get on with it, don't you?
> I think Sky news is running out of newsworthy threads, no major catastrophes to whet their appetites at the moment.


But good if it gets people talking again about air pollution and reducing vehicle emissions. They seem to have dropped off the agenda what with all the climate change issues.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

fergie said:


> Here we go then, it is pink though! Maybe you could buy and adult sized one in plastic, and get a dress maker to adapt it for the dog, well it would be waterproof!
> Pink french maid costume - TheFind.


Ooh, la la!! Very nice.

We've got a miniature Yorkie - she'd look like this...










Your comment about the SKY coverage of the weather in London was spot on - way OTT. 

They've gone on to PMQs now. Cameron has just called Millipede a muppet.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But good if it gets people talking again about air pollution and reducing vehicle emissions. They seem to have dropped off the agenda what with all the climate change issues.


We're just researching UK cars and the financial incentives to have a small capacity new car are considerable. I think these issues are more to the fore in the UK than here.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Just told hubby the weight of your dog mrypg9, and his reaction was "how big! just use a person kagoul!" It go me thinking; would that not work, after a fashion with a bit tweaking!?! I know the abandoned dog sanctuary in Korea bought toddler jumpers for the dogs as they were cheaper than pet clothes! 

I have a gorgeous photo of my little dog in a Hanbok at Chusok! (tradtional Korean dress at Thanksgiving). I don't want her to lose touch with her heritage!lol

Pollution and air quality can be horrendous in Asia. What you get in Korea is seasonal 'yellow dust' comes from the Gobi desert, mixes with air pollution in China and can be really quite nasty to breath in.
I don't drive. Hubby only drives when he has too. & I am aware about our families carbon footprint. Which I know has been greatly increased by our air miles! But until they can "beam us up Scotty" that's not something we can control.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Here's some BIG dawgs wearing coats + some rather sweet Maltesers  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/samd517/11389008344/in/pool-maltese/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

angil said:


> I don't drive. Hubby only drives when he has too. & I am aware about our families carbon footprint. Which I know has been greatly increased by our air miles! But until they can "beam us up Scotty" that's not something we can control.


But there are things we _can_ control, like not buying goods that have been transported halfway round the world. I once saw some spring onions in a UK supermarket that had been imported from Mexico! If people trained themselves to eat what's in season locally, and said no to that sort of nonsense, it would make a big difference.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But there are things we _can_ control, like not buying goods that have been transported halfway round the world. I once saw some spring onions in a UK supermarket that had been imported from Mexico! If people trained themselves to eat what's in season locally, and said no to that sort of nonsense, it would make a big difference.


It's not going to happen though. 

We (collectively - I don't mean as individuals) in the western world are too accustomed to our way of life and we ain't going to give it up. 

And then there are the BRIC countries - nearly half the world's population who just want to be like us and won't stop until they are - why should they?

And then there are the rest and they don't matter - stuff 'em.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Just like to add to the debate about dogs in various outfits. Surely this is homodogophobic and it should be stopped or else we'll all be barking mad. My German designer friend, Kay Nein, told me recently that she was dog tired with the bad press she was receiving. She said, People should paws for thought and think about the poor gender stressed doggies. One of her closest doggie friends went to a zoo recently to see lots of animals, but sadly it only had one small dog, it was a Shih-Tzu. One of her closest doggie friends asked her if she knew Pavlov. He said it rings a bell...
Her builder doggy, who had a speech impediment, when asked what he specialised in, he said he was a woofer..
I could go on forever but I won't...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Just like to add to the debate about dogs in various outfits. Surely this is homodogophobic and it should be stopped or else we'll all be barking mad. My German designer friend, Kay Nein, told me recently that she was dog tired with the bad press she was receiving. She said, People should paws for thought and think about the poor gender stressed doggies. One of her closest doggie friends went to a zoo recently to see lots of animals, but sadly it only had one small dog, it was a Shih-Tzu. One of her closest doggie friends asked her if she knew Pavlov. He said it rings a bell...
> Her builder doggy, who had a speech impediment, when asked what he specialised in, he said he was a woofer..
> I could go on forever but I won't...


You are a wag...

While on Shih-Tzus we have a friend with a very cute cross between a Shih-Tzu and a Poodle. She calls it a ShihtT-poo.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cats are so much simpler. They just refuse to go out in the rain.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

So does my dog! But she also refuses to wee or poo anywhere but outdoors! There can only be so much waste product a 12" long, 3.5kg frame can hold! Thankfully got her out between showers today in her snazzy mac! She looks like a teeny tiny Ming the Merciless! 
I have a friend with a cockerpoo! Think its the fashion these days? Mixing and matching? Lost on me. I prefer to pick my pooch off the street (or the local shelter)!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our oldest cat loves nothing more than to go out in the rain and the heavier the rain the better. Then he strolls in soaking wet and jumps onto something stainable... or our laps, or if we are in bed onto the bed with a good shake, rattle and roll... He is called Tarka so maybe we picked the wrong name for him...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angil said:


> Just told hubby the weight of your dog mrypg9, and his reaction was "how big! just use a person kagoul!" It go me thinking; would that not work, after a fashion with a bit tweaking!?! I know the abandoned dog sanctuary in Korea bought toddler jumpers for the dogs as they were cheaper than pet clothes!
> 
> I have a gorgeous photo of my little dog in a Hanbok at Chusok! (tradtional Korean dress at Thanksgiving). I don't want her to lose touch with her heritage!lol
> 
> ...


I asked Azor if he'd like a coat...very reasonably priced on amazon.uk....but he said he'd prefer to stay in until the rain stopped.

He's not that big, really, not like a Great Dane, for example, but he's very lithe and muscular. There are photos in my album.

Raining again this morning, a bit chilly too.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Its freezing! Not really! At least I hope not really, or those folk wandering past my window in shorts will get frost bitten knees! 
Is it really so cold in the UK that this feels like shorts & tshirt weather!? 
& your Azor is a dog after my own heart I would rather stay indoors until the rain stops too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angil said:


> Its freezing! Not really! At least I hope not really, or those folk wandering past my window in shorts will get frost bitten knees!
> Is it really so cold in the UK that this feels like shorts & tshirt weather!?
> & your Azor is a dog after my own heart I would rather stay indoors until the rain stops too!


Chilly here too. The weekend will be warm and sunny though...

Now...about people in shorts and skimpy clothing in cold weather....it's very straightforward. When you go on holiday in Spain, it's hot, innit? I mean, look at all the pictures in the Spain on a Shoestring brochure. The sky is always blue and all them hot babes are in bikinis, ain't they?? 

There have been recorded cases of people suing their travel agents under the Trades Description Act because it rained when they were in Spain.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Its just bizarre! 

I enjoy wearing clothing that don't impede my vacation, in fact might even enhance it! They can't possibly be enjoying themselves shivering at the bus stop in flip flops!

You see in Korea the winters are bone dry. The sky is the brightest blue but up in Seoul it can go down to minus 25! Still bright blue skies and sunshine! Get those suede, fur line boots out!

Then the rainy season looks like today! Pitch black clouds, no sun, but can go up to around 40 degrees with 100% humidity!

I hope these poor misguided souls stick to Southern Europe!

Its turned into a bit of a game for me and the kids! Who can see the person with the fewest clothes on in the morning! It passes the time while they are waiting for the bus to school!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angil said:


> Its just bizarre!
> 
> I enjoy wearing clothing that don't impede my vacation, in fact might even enhance it! They can't possibly be enjoying themselves shivering at the bus stop in flip flops!
> 
> ...


I am wearing jeans, boots, vest, long-sleeved T shirt, scarf...and I'm indoors!
Raining very heavily but showers with gaps of chilly sunshine. 
Azor is peering at the rain falling on the pool and terrace....he will surely go back to bed.
Xena is being very sulky this morning as we accidentally shut her out for a couple of hours last night.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*mrypg9...*

Abrigos para perros más económicos en zooplus

Lots of dog coats here...


----------

